# Quick Question About Ears



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Strange question possibly, but do all cockapoo's have warm ears compared to the rest of their body.

Millie has rather warm ears, but is not showing any signs of an ear infection, so confused  Should I be worried.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I often worried about this but was told the ears is where they lose their heat from and also the pads on their feet, so don't think you need to worry xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh that is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, Obi's ears are alway really warm!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel better already. I'll stop worrying


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Samis ears are always very warm! I wrap them around my nose to get it warm . . he is very tolerant!!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

That's how I check Peppers temperature by feeling her ears and her paw pads. On the coouple of occasions peppers not been well her ears and her pads were cold and I had to hold her liittle paws help her warm up


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to throw a spanner in the works....took Ted to the vet the other day as he has an ear infection..the vet said oh yes his ears are rather warm, so I think it can be a sign of infection but if there is no scratching or head shaking I wouldn't worry.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh your rightt Jo the pads of the feet are almost hot x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy ears are very warm too, i cut all the hair away from around the ear canal, to help air circulate, and hopefully stop any problems x


----------

